# I lost my lens cap :(



## Dmitri

I lost the cap to my kit lens today. Maybe a dumb question, but any opinions where to get a new one? I hate the thought of paying $10 for the cap, and twice again for shipping...

Thanks.


----------



## williambarry

By a uv filter. No shipping cost, and just leave it on. If it gets scratched at least your lens is still rockin.


----------



## Overread

A cheap UV filter? Nopes that would degrade image quality all the time using the lens - neat for protection yes but not for shooting with. 

As for a new cap ebay will probably have loads, but other than that your best bet is trying a local camera shop to see if they have any kicking around.

I know how you feel though - lost one of my binocular caps - its somewhere - in a wood...


----------



## Big Mike

Any camera store should have generic lens caps.  

I lost a Canon one and replaced it with a Sigma cap because the design is so much better (the release tabs are in the middle, not the outside).


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Search results for lens cap - Walmart

They don't have brand name, but its cheap and will work for now...



Overread said:


> A cheap UV filter? Nopes that would degrade image quality all the time using the lens - neat for protection yes but not for shooting with.



Is this true? I've been shooting with one on the whole time, I didn't know it made a difference. Can you explain how it effects the image? I am not trying to be sarcastic or rude, I'm just curious about this.


----------



## williambarry

I've shot the same subject with and without uv filter and there is no discernible difference.


----------



## Overread

Essentially if you put bad/lowgrade glass infront of your main lens you will affect and thus degrade the light entering the camera and that will degrade your overall image quality. A good UV filter will hardly be noticable though they are somewhat more expensive. In addition a filter increases your chances of lens flare when shooting into a bright source of light - the multi coated (again more expensive) filters will deal with this a lot better than the lowgrade cheap ones.

Of course much of the time you might still get a very usable image even when using a cheap filter - but myself I prefer to degrade image quality as little as is possible.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Ebay, or amazon. They've got them cheap! I just bought my aunt one cuz she lost hers too.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Overread said:


> Essentially if you put bad/lowgrade glass infront of your main lens you will affect and thus degrade the light entering the camera and that will degrade your overall image quality. A good UV filter will hardly be noticable though they are somewhat more expensive. In addition a filter increases your chances of lens flare when shooting into a bright source of light - the multi coated (again more expensive) filters will deal with this a lot better than the lowgrade cheap ones.
> 
> Of course much of the time you might still get a very usable image even when using a cheap filter - but myself I prefer to degrade image quality as little as is possible.



A lens is only as good as the worst piece of glass in it.  Or on it.  I never shoot with a UV filter for this very reason, but I did pay $16 to replace a lens cap once... (wanted a real Nikon one which, like the Sigmas, have the release in the center, not the outside)

ai got mine on B&H I believe, but eBay is a good choice as well.


----------



## Dmitri

Thanks all. I decided to go the local route - I'm really tired of paying twice as much for little things (s&h and tax), so it was time to find a local store anyway. Will go tomorrow.

Thanks again all.


----------



## icassell

My local camera store sold me a nice replacement for the 67mm cap on my 50-150mm for under $5 brand spanking new.


----------



## Josh66

williambarry said:


> I've shot the same subject with and without uv filter and there is no discernible difference.



What subject?


One with/without comparison isn't enough to say that there is no discernible difference.


Try this...  I remember this coming up a few months ago...

Shoot a lit candle with and without the filter.  You will see a difference there.  How would you like all of your kids' birthday party pictures to be ruined?

(BTW, I think even a top-of-the-line UV filter would have _that_ problem...)

That's just one example...


----------

